# With all this trailer talk.................



## mtmtnman

I figured i would post my latest project. I had a 16' trailer i haul my tractor on but need a bigger trailer for landscaping for 2 days on my private route. Pics will be in order.....


----------



## mtmtnman

Added rub rails and a quick removal tailgate so i can still haul my tractor.


----------



## Zoly

Maybe you should do mine. Best I can do is $15.


----------



## mtmtnman

Sandblasted and painted.....


----------



## mtmtnman

Got about 30 hours in it and under $500...........


----------



## Zoly

mtmtnman said:


> Got about 30 hours in it and under $500...........


$20 then.

edit: that view is absolutely stunning. I see where you get your name.


----------



## P3+

Single or double gorilla lifts? They are a definite MUST have.


----------



## dryBgerG

P3+ said:


> Single or double gorilla lifts? They are a definite MUST have.


I heard the gorilla lifts had cable problems with the plastic coating so I made my own works really well.


----------



## P3+

dryBgerG said:


> I heard the gorilla lifts had cable problems with the plastic coating so I made my own works really well.


Over the years I've had both Gorillas and EZGates...and speaking from experience. I would only install Gorilla Lifts on my gates. I've seen some people "make" their own lift assists, but at the low price of the Gorillas why bother with the time involved?


----------



## mtmtnman

Double lifts. I just replaced my cables after 2 years. Cost me $20...........


----------



## BPWY

When I had my trailer built 2 years ago I didn't have gorilla lift assist installed. 
Like a D A I would break my back to lift my heavy gate day in and day out. 
Its over built so that I don't have bending and warping issues. I roll a 1500 lb mower in and out all day. No issues.

I have one on one side and now I can lift the gate with my weak side. 
Last summer I hurt my left shoulder bad, including a pinched nerve and for the rest of the summer it wasn't of much value to me.
I still don't have all the strength back but the gorilla lift closes the gate so easily. 

If ya'll aint got one I'd highly recommend getting one.


----------



## BPWY

My lawn hack trailer.

And my main work truck. 

Yes of course its a diesel.


----------



## BPWY

My main lawn trailer and the spare pickup.


----------



## P3+

That side gate has to be a real PITA to lift


----------



## BPWY

P3+ said:


> That side gate has to be a real PITA to lift





The side gate was supposed to be back farther and the tool box hanging outside on the front wall of the trailer. 
Not inside the way it is. So that gate is of no value to me because the builder didn't do what I would have ASSUMED was common sense.

Oh well, it is made heavily thats for sure. I guess thats the main thing. 

Their paint job sucked too.


----------



## dryBgerG

P3+ said:


> Over the years I've had both Gorillas and EZGates...and speaking from experience. I would only install Gorilla Lifts on my gates. I've seen some people "make" their own lift assists, but at the low price of the Gorillas why bother with the time involved?


I had all the materials on hand. A little over an hour to do. So why not?


----------



## mtmtnman

dryBgerG said:


> I had all the materials on hand. A little over an hour to do. So why not?


Garage door springs???


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Garage door springs???





I've had two trailer shops tell me those things are stupendously dangerous.


----------



## [email protected]

Matt - that is some pretty work!


----------



## Gypsos

BPWY said:


> I've had two trailer shops tell me those things are stupendously dangerous.


What do you use for springs? 

One of my next projects is going to be to build something like that. I was planning on encasing the spring assembly inside round or square tubing in case they came apart.


----------



## Valley

BPWY said:


> My lawn hack trailer.
> 
> And my main work truck.
> 
> Yes of course its a diesel.



Hows the mileage on your diesel ?


----------



## Freddie

With all this trailer talk...


Here is my current project...

Started with a beater m416 and its just about finished. Its my Offroad trailer to tow behind my 4runner 












Here is a mock up a month ago attached to my 4runner


----------



## dryBgerG

mtmtnman said:


> Garage door springs???


I'll post some photos when I get done today. Yes I believe they are garage door springs.


----------



## dryBgerG

BPWY said:


> I've had two trailer shops tell me those things are stupendously dangerous.


Sure they can be dangerous if they are not protected. I have mine encased and if they do break I have a stop on the end of the cable. They really aren't under as much pressure as they are when in their original use.

I'm sure those shops didn't want to sell you the lift assist they make/offer, so they say "oh my those things are oh so dangerous, here buy this!!!"


----------



## BPWY

Valley said:


> Hows the mileage on your diesel ?




12ish pulling that high sided trailer weighing nearly 5000 lbs when loaded with mowers.

Its a 6 spd trans with a 60 hp power bump on the computer. 


With a V-10 I expect no more than 8 mpg.


----------



## dryBgerG

mtmtnman said:


> Garage door springs???


Yes just looked at the other one I have for my new trailer. They are garage door extension springs rated at 160 lbs.


----------



## dryBgerG

Here's my homemade gate lift assist. Like I said earlier I had all the materials on hand and have a little over an hour into it.


----------



## BPWY

Couple questions........... whats the purpose of that double pulley arraignment?


What is that attachment on the string trimmer? 
thanks


----------



## dryBgerG

BPWY said:


> Couple questions........... whats the purpose of that double pulley arraignment?
> 
> 
> What is that attachment on the string trimmer?
> thanks


With just a single pulley you have more of a chance of the cable going off track on the sides of the pulley when raising or lowering, how I have them set up there is always a little tension on the springs. 

The attachment on the trimmer is an Edgit Pro. Won't use a string trimmer without one. www.edgit.com


----------



## STARBABY

*only trailer I have lifts on*









this trailer I had a new gate put on and shop I had it in talked me into buying the gorilla lift! Money well spent!


----------



## STARBABY

*trailer needs a lift*









bought this trailer and love it pulls real well, ! i been needing to get gorilla lift for it! problem I seem to have is I`m eight so busy I do not have to mess with or it`s slow and can`t spend money at time!


----------



## dryBgerG

Digging the Dodges Star!!!


----------



## STARBABY

*thinking about putting a gate and lift on*









is a pain using ramps


----------



## STARBABY

dryBgerG said:


> Digging the Dodges Star!!!


thanks


----------



## BPWY

Star what model of JD is that?


----------



## BPWY

dryBgerG said:


> With just a single pulley you have more of a chance of the cable going off track on the sides of the pulley when raising or lowering, how I have them set up there is always a little tension on the springs.
> 
> The attachment on the trimmer is an Edgit Pro. Won't use a string trimmer without one. www.edgit.com





A guy gotta do what works. Gorilla has a double roller but its different than your set up. 


If you get time could you snap a pick of the underside of the edgit?
Thanks.


----------



## dryBgerG

BPWY said:


> A guy gotta do what works. Gorilla has a double roller but its different than your set up.
> 
> 
> If you get time could you snap a pick of the underside of the edgit?
> Thanks.


No problem I'll get one tomorrow.


----------



## STARBABY

BPWY said:


> Star what model of JD is that?


it`s a 2006 *757* 60" 25 hp ,also have a 2003 same same deck and motor! great mowers!


----------



## STARBABY

BPWY said:


> Star what model of JD is that?


here`s a better picture of it! it was playing bush hog and got stuck!:thumbup:


----------



## BPWY

STARBABY said:


> it`s a 2006 *757* 60" 25 hp ,also have a 2003 same same deck and motor! great mowers!




Ok.
I've got a 04 777 27hp.
Has a fresh rebuild on the engine.

Some where I've got or had a pix of mine stuck in a swamp.


----------



## STARBABY

BPWY said:


> Ok.
> I've got a 04 777 27hp.
> Has a fresh rebuild on the engine.
> 
> Some where I've got or had a pix of mine stuck in a swamp.


 
John deere mechanic at our dealership has a 777 or 797 with 27 hp water cooled(home use)! he been saying for last year he is wanting to get a 950, I told him if he did I was interested in his old mower!


----------



## BPWY

Dang right.

Both of those models are liquid cooled.
That'll be a nice find.


----------



## Zoly

STARBABY said:


> here`s a better picture of it! it was playing bush hog and got stuck!:thumbup:
> View attachment 246


Ooh, that looks nice. John Deers make sexy machines.


----------



## STARBABY

BPWY said:


> Dang right.
> 
> Both of those models are liquid cooled.
> That'll be a nice find.


 
I have been buying parts off a old 757 he has out at his house (it had burnt up in a fire)! Bought 60" deck off it for $125 was in really good shape other then all the paint being burnt off! I put it on my 03 757, had a 54" on it! one of my x employees tore all the baffles out from under the deck, dont ask how who knows!!! A new deck was $2200 ,wasn`t doing that!bought this 60" deck used all parts from my old deck(had just rebuilt spindle for all blades)and also changes deck speed to iron 7 second gen. basical replaced rear dull pulley(were blade and mull belts both go)!this pulley is a little larger causing the deck to turn faster! works great!


----------



## BPWY

Employees sure do some special things don't they. 

Good lord, pull all the baffles off???????????? that takes talent.


----------



## dryBgerG

BPWY said:


> A guy gotta do what works. Gorilla has a double roller but its different than your set up.
> 
> 
> If you get time could you snap a pick of the underside of the edgit?
> Thanks.


Photos of edgit and an edge I did today with it before and after. Edge was last done 8 days ago.


----------



## dryBgerG

could only put up 5 pics. Last after edge. Note I hadn't blown off the edge yet just wanted to show how little debris it spits onto the hard surfaces unlike an a steel bladed edger.


----------



## P3+

Looks like a drum symbol bolted on. Pretty cool attachment.


----------



## dryBgerG

P3+ said:


> Looks like a drum symbol bolted on. Pretty cool attachment.


I like it. I've used one daily for the last 3 years. Get less debris thrown on me as well.


----------



## BPWY

That looks pretty cool Dry, hows it do for straight out trimming like along fence and trees?


I like the less debris flying around, my guys broke way way too many windows last summer at the apartment complexes.


----------



## dryBgerG

BPWY said:


> That looks pretty cool Dry, hows it do for straight out trimming like along fence and trees?
> 
> 
> I like the less debris flying around, my guys broke way way too many windows last summer at the apartment complexes.


No problems trimming around anything with it. It takes about 2 days to get used to the weight which really isn't bad but you'll feel it if you're used to a trimmer with no guard.


----------



## BPWY

Only a 14'' disk?


That small would really take getting used to.

I'm running powerful 280T echos that will easily do about 20''.


----------



## dryBgerG

BPWY said:


> Only a 14'' disk?
> 
> 
> That small would really take getting used to.
> 
> I'm running powerful 280T echos that will easily do about 20''.


The disk doesn't do any cutting. It's only a edge guide and a guard.


----------



## 68W30

Great now some national will get those pics and make that Finish and equipment mandatory LOL Nice job Brother


----------



## STARBABY

BPWY said:


> Employees sure do some special things don't they.
> 
> 
> special :wallbash:
> 
> Good lord, pull all the baffles off???????????? that takes talent.


 
ya they were gone had a machine shop make and weld new ones in! after this your feet would get covered with grass! was blowing out from front of deck!


----------



## BPWY

dryBgerG said:


> The disk doesn't do any cutting. It's only a edge guide and a guard.




I didn't figure the disk did any cutting, that'd be highly dangerous.

So you're saying the string will stick past the disk and continue cutting no problem?


----------



## dryBgerG

BPWY said:


> I didn't figure the disk did any cutting, that'd be highly dangerous.
> 
> So you're saying the string will stick past the disk and continue cutting no problem?


Exactly. I run my string sometimes as much as 6" past the disk.


----------



## Freddie

Picked up a new (to me) trailer yesterday. Its a 5x8 carry on with ramp. 

I was doing a lock change for a homeowner and saw this little guy in the back yard so I asked if they was to sell it and I offered $250 and they agreed. This trailer sells new currently for $899


----------



## BPWY

Not a bad price, used would probably go nearly $600 around here. 

Small trailers that can be pulled with an SUV bring good bux.


----------



## dryBgerG

Have that same trailer. Picked it up for $500 used, you got a great deal!! It's used as a farm trailer now but used to be my main trailer.


----------



## Cleanupman

how many of those $20 lawn cuts did you have to do to complete that????


----------



## dryBgerG

Cleanupman said:


> how many of those $20 lawn cuts did you have to do to complete that????


Complete what?


----------



## Zuse

One of my trailers,custom made.Its about 4yrs old.


----------



## GTX63

Love those cage trailers.


----------



## PropPresPro

My mower trailer


----------



## PropPresPro

Just re-decked it a few weeks ago. Also re-wired and changed all lights to LED's.


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance

I just got back from a trailer supply store nearby me and picked up LED lights and getting ready to rewire it here in a little bit.


----------



## dryBgerG

Last Saturday I re-packed bearings on my oldest trailer and when I went to get dust seals they had the LED lights on sale so I picked them up and re-wired and installed them. They are much nicer than regular lights.


----------



## Freddie

That redecking looks great! 

I always try to avoid leds on my work trailers cause I always tend to break them quicker. I do put them on my fun trailers. I found these cool ones for my Offroad trailer, when lit they look like from lights.


----------

